# KICKSTART ONLINE SPANISH COURSES – live interactive classes by ‘video conference’.



## xabiaxica

INTRODUCING A NEW WAY TO STUDY SPANISH WITH ME!

SPECIAL INTRODUCTION OFFER - sign up & pay for the first Beginner Course by Friday 17 February & pay just 150€ instead of 175€.
This first course will run for 10 weeks from Sunday March 7th to Sunday May 7th inclusive.

Learn Spanish from the comfort of your own home! 15 hours of classes over 10 weeks – just 175€ including all study material. I take a maximum of 8 students at a time for these courses. Interact with other students & study ‘live’ with an experienced teacher of Spanish – me!

Do you want to learn Spanish but you don’t have time to get to classes? Are you unable to make a long term commitment?

Can you put aside an hour and a half a week on Sunday morning – for just 10 weeks at a time? 10:30am to 12 noon Spanish time. 

These courses are designed for you! I will KICKSTART your Spanish! You don’t need any special equipment – just a laptop or tablet with an integrated webcam & microphone is enough. I create a facebook group for the members of each course for you to support each other, swap tips & so on – & make new friends!

Click the link or PM me for more information. KICKSTART ONLINE COURSES – live interactive classes by ‘video conference’. | learn-aprender


----------

